# Drive report: Tenneco Rig



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Went out with the H2O Below on a checkout trip to the Tenneco Rig today (Saturday). The seas were flat. Water temp was 60 degrees. Vis was about 50' and no current to speak of. Since I have not seen the whole structure, I circumnavigated the bottom of the rig (173'). We brought home a nice AJ (about 35#) and 6 shovel-nose lobsters. 

Sadly, we saw a lot of weathered oil (???) on the way out, and back. Lots of it.  The radio was a-buzz with ships reporting oil to the Coast Guard.


Whack 'um


http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That orange, brown stuff isn't oil it's planton.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Plankton*

Here's hoping that Sealark is correct!!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Planton , time of year for it !


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Go read the other post about michrobes. He had.it tested, planton


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

would've loved to gone. might not have done the full 170, but 50' viz is phenominal! at least in comparison to what im seeing.

thanks for the report.
any pics?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit tells me that the orange stuff has been tested and it is some kind of algae. I'll take algae or plankton over oil any day! :thumbup:


Whack 'um


http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

DropB said:


> would've loved to gone. might not have done the full 170, but 50' viz is phenominal! at least in comparison to what im seeing.
> 
> thanks for the report.
> any pics?


Sorry, I forgot to charge my video camera, so no pics of the rig this time. However, I attached some pics of the "algae" and our catch.

Whack 'um


http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

good catch. that "algae" looks pretty damn nasty. at this point in the game i would hope to not see that much oil laid out (if it were the case)


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Man that water looked calm! I Have to get out soon....when I get my gear put back together!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice dinner yall caught there.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Man that water looked calm! I Have to get out soon....when I get my gear put back together!


Scott - Let me know when you are ready to get wet. We plan to do a lot of diving on the Luff Monkey this year.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice shovelnose Whackum! I am glad you guys had a good trip. We were about 11 miles to the west of you guys and didn't see the plankton but did see a wisp of it on Sunday closer in.

It was a beautiful weekend wasn't it?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

dkdiver said:


> Nice shovelnose Whackum! I am glad you guys had a good trip. We were about 11 miles to the west of you guys and didn't see the plankton but did see a wisp of it on Sunday closer it.


Hey dk. 
Yeah, it was a good trip. It was great to get back in the water. It was also fun to see the whole rig and spend some time on the bottom. I'm lovin' that scooter! Anna had a cold, so she played deckhand for the day.



dkdiver said:


> It was a beautiful weekend wasn't it?


It was awesome!


----------

